
How a Chess Champion Trains for the Big Game - jonbaer
http://www.wsj.com/articles/how-a-chess-champion-trains-for-the-big-game-1479146491
======
drock88
Thanks for sharing, I also wonder how all other tech guys prepare for your
final Tech interview. I tend to get nervous on interview days where there are
multiple rounds and you have to just wait and keep focused!

